
Show HN: Extend and automate JIRA workflows using Groovy - johnou
At work we recently updated JIRA and were forced to update all plugins, unfortunately one of those turned from free to paid (ScriptRunner). The pricing seemed ridiculous so I challenged myself to create an alternative plugin and here is the result!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;marketplace.atlassian.com&#x2F;plugins&#x2F;it.johno.jira.mercury&#x2F;server&#x2F;overview
======
brudgers
Clickable:
[https://marketplace.atlassian.com/plugins/it.johno.jira.merc...](https://marketplace.atlassian.com/plugins/it.johno.jira.mercury/server/overview)

When submitting to HN, the |submit| page will publish either the contents of
the |link| field or the contents of the |text| field. If there is content in
both it will publish the |text| field.

So when a person has a link _and_ something to share, the best practice is to
submit the link and then add a comment once the story shows up on the |new|
page.

~~~
johnou
Thanks for the tip!

